# Megan Fox's lipstick



## solarkitty (Dec 14, 2009)

I saw Jennifer's Body. MF wears a few different lip looks. I'm interested in MAC recs for the brighter/ more colourful ones. I found links that sort of have the colour I want.

http://celebriosity.today.com/files/...-megan-fox.jpg

http://assets.nydailynews.com/img/20..._megan-fox.jpg

Would a colour like this suit a C5/C40? Is there a similar shade that would suit a darker complexion?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 14, 2009)

I really like this color. It looks fresh and natural on her but still polished.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it would be nice.


----------

